# Adam Cole Done with NXT; Young Bucks Tease Resurrection in Their Bio



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. No surprise there. More amazing matches ahead in AEW. The next few weeks are gonna be insane.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

He's a fool if he doesn't bail on this company right the hell now.

Even if he gets a big main roster contract from WWE, he'll be released in a year or two anyway after a long slog of doing bullshit after his initial push inevitably fades. He'll get the Braun Strowman treatment because of the size of the contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jedah said:


> He's a fool if he doesn't bail on this company right the hell now.
> 
> Even if he gets a big main roster contract from WWE, he'll be released in a year or two anyway after a long slog of doing bullshit after his initial push inevitably fades. He'll get the Braun Strowman treatment because of the size of the contract.


His shirts are already 40% off on WWE shop. He’s gone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> His shirts are already 40% off on WWE shop. He’s gone.


Apparently, a bunch of NXT shirts are 40% off. So, I'm not sure this means anything. Could still be going to RAW or something


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh well at least he doesn't have to stink up the new NXT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This entire forum was shitting on Adam Cole when he was the top guy for NXT going against AEW every week. Now we're all pumped up for him?

AEW might want to chill on the signings...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh well at least he doesn't have to stink up the new NXT.


*Karrion Kross just got booed out of the building, so we don't have to worry about him either. Good luck to Joe with carrying the new era.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This entire forum was shitting on Adam Cole when he was the top guy for NXT going against AEW every week. Now we're all pumped up for him?
> 
> AEW might want to chill on the signings...


Can't change sides if you always thought he sucked


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Karrion Kross just got booed out of the building, so we don't have to worry about him either. Good luck to Joe with carrying the new era.*


Don't we want him to get booed though?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Don't we want him to get booed though?


*Sure, but not hijacked with Scarlett and Hardy chants.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Young bucks bio with the ‘seances’ video all but confirms it for me

never been a Cole fan - but he is undoubtably Elite

so lets see where this goes


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This entire forum was shitting on Adam Cole when he was the top guy for NXT going against AEW every week. Now we're all pumped up for him?
> 
> AEW might want to chill on the signings...


Seriously? “The ENTIRE forum...?”

You sure have a habit of making silly statements like this. I have always been a fan of Adam Cole and, in fact, the whole Undisputed Era. Go ahead and find a post where I am “shitting on” Adam Cole. Again, I’ll wait.

As for AEW “chilling on the signings,” no, I think they should keep doing what they’re doing. Cole is a great get for any wrestling company.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Young bucks bio with the ‘seances’ video all but confirms it for me
> 
> never been a Cole fan - but he is undoubtably Elite
> 
> so lets see where this goes


I sure hope so. I would love to see him pop up on “Dynamite” this Wednesday, if possible.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome Home. I’m hoping he shows up soon.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

So does he rejoin The Elite or does he go solo?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> So does he rejoin The Elite or does he go solo?


he’s always been Hangman’s friend


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> So does he rejoin The Elite or does he go solo?


I think it would be fun if he rejoins the Elite for a while, and then branch off onto his own.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I wonder is this was what Adam was trying to tell them the other night

‘i’ve brought an old friend’


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I think it would be fun if he rejoins the Elite for a while, and then branch off onto his own.


I could see Cole taking leadership until Omega takes time off for his injuries when he drops the title. Then Omega comes back as face and feuds with Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What do y'all think about Adam Cole leading the charge against the Bullet Club for the Elite? I think that's money.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cole vs Punk would be a great feud. Both similar styles, similar on the mic, similar attitudes


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What do y'all think about Adam Cole leading the charge against the Bullet Club for the Elite? I think that's money.*


I’ve kinda lost track of exactly who is in the Bullet Club. I know Jay White, Kenta, Fale, Tonga, Hikuleo? Is Chris Bey in the faction now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’ve kinda lost track of exactly who is in the Bullet Club. I know Jay White, Kenta, Fale, Tonga, Hikuleo? Is Chris Bey in the faction now?


*Not sure of all involved, but Tama Tonga looks like the spokesman. *


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’ve kinda lost track of exactly who is in the Bullet Club. I know Jay White, Kenta, Fale, Tonga, Hikuleo? Is Chris Bey in the faction now?


And Taiji Ishimori, El Phantasmo, Chase Owens, Evil, Tanga Loa, Yujiro, Gedo, Dick Togo, and Jado.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What do y'all think about Adam Cole leading the charge against the Bullet Club for the Elite? I think that's money.*


Isn't that Frankie Kazarian's entire gimmick?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Apparently, a bunch of NXT shirts are 40% off. So, I'm not sure this means anything. Could still be going to RAW or something


Lets see he could go to AEW where he's pretty much guaranteed to be an upper midcard act at minimum, have long term job security due to being friends with the Bucks, and get to spend more time with his girlfriend or stay at WWE in an era when they're specifically looking for big muscle heads and cutting people left and right. I wonder which he'll pick?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Seriously? “The ENTIRE forum...?”
> 
> You sure have a habit of making silly statements like this. I have always been a fan of Adam Cole and, in fact, the whole Undisputed Era. Go ahead and find a post where I am “shitting on” Adam Cole. Again, I’ll wait.
> 
> As for AEW “chilling on the signings,” no, I think they should keep doing what they’re doing. Cole is a great get for any wrestling company.


Entire forum is obviously not literal but I don't remember many putting him over and defending him when he was regularly shit on over here. Lots of people saying a brand featuring Adam Cole on top could never overcome AEW and that Cole was overrated and shitty.

As for finding a post of you saying that, I think I already proved you change with the wind in the CM Punk thread where I quoted 5 people all saying Punk sucks until he signed with the Dub. I'll take your word on this one though.

With AEW signing guys, they currently have 109 active wrestlers for 3 hours of TV a week. For comparison, WCW in 1998 had 105 active wrestlers under contract for Nitro (2 hours), Thunder (2 hours), WCW Pro (1 hour), WCW Saturday Night (1 hour) and WCW Worldwide (1 hour) (7 hours a week total)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Isn't that Frankie Kazarian's entire gimmick?


*No, he's "The Elite Hunter." I'm talking about a faction war between The Elite and The Bullet Club.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Legit never seen Adam Cole wrestle


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

God I don't like adam cole.
I don't want to see him in AEW. That dude is the worst example of indy bullshit people talk in indy wrestling and I'd rather watch a thousand young buck matches than have to tolerate his nonsense.

Worst moveset in wrestling


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll be honest, outside of him being a great promo I'm not interested in him all that much in AEW, I was losing interest in him in NXT too. His matches already have too much indyriffic stuff for me, and really I think they already have guys who work Cole's style much better than he can. 

What he does have going for him is the name and connections to guys in AEW, but I'd honestly they rather go after some other guys


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am not sure if this is true or not. But he made the right decision if this is true. WWE will not know how to book Adam Cole on RAW or Smackdown as Vince cannot see anything past Reigns, Rollins, and Charlotte Flairs (we can add Botchy Becky to the list too). I hope he leaves WWE and joins AEW and helps kick WWE's teeth right down Vince's throat.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I think we will know very quickly if Cole is coming to AEW. Today's BTE will probably have some kind of ghost or resurrection tease. Similar to how there were FTR teases shortly after their non-competes ended


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Entire forum is obviously not literal but I don't remember many putting him over and defending him when he was regularly shit on over here. Lots of people saying a brand featuring Adam Cole on top could never overcome AEW and that Cole was overrated and shitty.
> 
> As for finding a post of you saying that, I think I already proved you change with the wind in the CM Punk thread where I quoted 5 people all saying Punk sucks until he signed with the Dub. I'll take your word on this one though.
> 
> With AEW signing guys, they currently have 109 active wrestlers for 3 hours of TV a week. For comparison, WCW in 1998 had 105 active wrestlers under contract for Nitro (2 hours), Thunder (2 hours), WCW Pro (1 hour), WCW Saturday Night (1 hour) and WCW Worldwide (1 hour) (7 hours a week total)


1. You said “entire forum.” That means everybody in the forum. You have a weird habit of making these generalizations.

2. You didn’t prove anything. Again, show me where I ever said I am a Punk fan and that I’m happy he is joining AEW. Go ahead, I will continue to wait.

3. AEW is doing fine right now. If they listened to you, they wouldn’t have the awesome roster they have right now. <<——— my opinion, I know.

Honestly, Chip, at this point, Tony Khan would do well to read all your advice to him - and then do just the opposite.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> God I don't like adam cole.
> I don't want to see him in AEW. That dude is the worst example of indy bullshit people talk in indy wrestling and I'd rather watch a thousand young buck matches than have to tolerate his nonsense.
> 
> Worst moveset in wrestling


Cole is better on the mic than 90% of the AEW/WWE roster combined. That skill alone should have him at the very least in the upper card


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

deadcool said:


> I am not sure if this is true or not. But he made the right decision if this is true. WWE will not know how to book Adam Cole on RAW or Smackdown as Vince cannot see anything past Reigns, Rollins, and Charlotte Flairs (we can add Botchy Becky to the list too). I hope he leaves WWE and joins AEW and helps kick WWE's teeth right down Vince's throat.


Honestly, Cole doesn’t seem to fit the WWE’s supposed new direction, anyway.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cole is better on the mic than 90% of the AEW/WWE roster combined. That skill alone should have him at the very least in the upper card


I think he is very dull.
Overshadowed on the mic in almost every promotion he has worked on. I really, really, really, really, dislike him and that's coming from someone who used to watch him pretty optimistically when he used to work CZW with fucking uuuh Tyler Veritas I think was his name.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's great news, AEW has a deficiency in 150lbers who spam super kicks. He can fill that void.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

He seems to fit right in, and you know that Khan will sign him first chance that he gets because he goes after practically every WWE release.


Adam Cole did right to leave because he wouldn't stand a chance on the main roster. He cuts good promos, but looks like a jobber that would've been fed to Ryback in a 15 second squash back in 2012. The only chance he'd have is on 205 Live.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> Honestly, Cole doesn’t seem to fit the WWE’s supposed new direction, anyway.


And what is this WWE's "new supposed direction"? Because from what I'm seeing, the direction is the same as it was since 2014; Roman Reigns.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> 1. You said “entire forum.” That means everybody in the forum. You have a weird habit of making these generalizations.
> 
> 2. You didn’t prove anything. Again, show me where I ever said I am a Punk fan and that I’m happy he is joining AEW. Go ahead, I will continue to wait.
> 
> ...


1. That's called overexaggerating. No, literally the entire forum didn't say that because that'd include me and accounts that haven't been logged into for decades. Most? Some? The majority? Do those work for you?

2. I already did. Anyone who wants to see just has to go through the thread where you labelled Punk a cancer and then he signed and it was celebration time and he was great.

3. You're right, they'd have a better one. The guys this forum goes nuts for these days are all guys I generally was in favour of AEW signing from day one such as CM Punk, Daniel Bryan MJF etc. Many of the guys I've called for AEW to sign would be highly praised on here if they got signed.

Yeah, Tony should do the opposite, good one.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

deadcool said:


> And what is this WWE's "new supposed direction"? Because from what I'm seeing, the direction is the same as it was since 2014; Roman Reigns.


Yeah there’s no direction in WWE. It’s simply the same formula they’ve had since Cena took over in 2004.

One FOTC that buries everyone.(Cena Reigns)
Endless rematches on the undercard.
Stars from 25 years ago coming back for WM.

That’s it. There’s nothing fresh to look forward to because you’ve already seen it


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 2. I already did. Anyone who wants to see just has to go through the thread where you labelled Punk a cancer and then he signed and it was celebration time and he was great.


I said after Rampage that it was a great moment. I never said C.M. Punk is great. I have consistently said I am not a fan of his.

Let’s make a friendly wager, Chip. If I find five previous posts that shows I am not a C.M. Punk fan, you get banned for a week. If I am unable to provide five, then I will be banned for a week. Deal?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I said after Rampage that it was a great moment. I never said C.M. Punk is great. I have consistently said I am not a fan of his.
> 
> Let’s make a friendly wager, Chip. If I find five previous posts that shows I am not a C.M. Punk fan, you get banned for a week. If I am unable to provide five, then I will be banned for a week. Deal?


No, I don't want you banned and I don't think the mods would ban someone for a lost bet. @LifeInCattleClass has created a WrestlingForum casino with all this betting.

By the way, my point is more the hypocrisy in people saying they don't want someone or someone is bad and then changing their tone once he becomes an AEW talent. For example, I bet you don't think BADLY of CM Punk like you did in that previous post.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, I don't want you banned and I don't think the mods would ban someone for a lost bet. @LifeInCattleClass has created a WrestlingForum casino with all this betting.
> 
> By the way, my point is more the hypocrisy in people saying they don't want someone or someone is bad and then changing their tone once he becomes an AEW talent. For example, I bet you don't think BADLY of CM Punk like you did in that previous post.


When I said he was probably a locker room cancer, I meant it. Today, I admit maybe I could be wrong. Maybe he meant everything he said on Rampage. Time will tell.

But as I continue to say, I am not a CM Punk fan. Never have been.

As for not accepting my wager, I’d be happy to up the stakes. If I can’t deliver five posts, I’ll happily accept a TWO-week ban. You would only get banned one week. Put up or shut up time. Deal?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Don't we want him to get booed though?


Why? What did Kross do?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> When I said he was probably a locker room cancer, I meant it. Today, I admit maybe I could be wrong. Maybe he meant everything he said on Rampage. Time will tell.
> 
> But as I continue to say, I am not a CM Punk fan. Never have been.
> 
> As for not accepting my wager, I’d be happy to up the stakes. If I can’t deliver five posts, I’ll happily accept a TWO-week ban. You would only get banned one week. Put up or shut up time. Deal?


My argument isn't that you're a CM Punk fan though my argument is that peoples opinions quickly change once a guy becomes an AEW roster member. 

In this thread for example many of the hardcores have spent many months shitting on Cole for being "the guy" WWE elected to take on AEW and how bad of a choice he is but now he becomes available and suddenly they're all for his signing and they like him. Same deal with Bray Wyatt as well, with Bray it was "Oh my god how shit is the WWE, no wonder they suck so bad with Bray fucking Wyatt in the main event" but now AEW is allegedly in talks with him and everyone wants him. It's just a little something something I find amusing.

As for getting you banned, as I said I'm not really interested in that. The only people I generally want banned are those who personally attack me because it annoys me. You haven't done that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Why? What did Kross do?


I'm assuming he meant that because Kross is a heel.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> My argument isn't that you're a CM Punk fan though my argument is that peoples opinions quickly change once a guy becomes an AEW roster member.
> 
> In this thread for example many of the hardcores have spent many months shitting on Cole for being "the guy" WWE elected to take on AEW and how bad of a choice he is but now he becomes available and suddenly they're all for his signing and they like him. Same deal with Bray Wyatt as well, with Bray it was "Oh my god how shit is the WWE, no wonder they suck so bad with Bray fucking Wyatt in the main event" but now AEW is allegedly in talks with him and everyone wants him. It's just a little something something I find amusing.
> 
> As for getting you banned, as I said I'm not really interested in that. The only people I generally want banned are those who personally attack me because it annoys me. You haven't done that.


Seems to me you tried to use me as an example of a hypocritical AEW fan, but now you’re backtracking.

I think we both know why you won’t accept my bet. 

You seem like a real smart dude. Please just stop lumping us AEW fans together. We are not mindless clones.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Seems to me you tried to use me as an example of a hypocritical AEW fan, but now you’re backtracking.
> 
> I think we both know why you won’t accept my bet.
> 
> You seem like a real smart dude. Please just stop lumping us AEW fans together. We are not mindless clones.


Is it not hypocritical to say a guy is cancer and you don't want him anywhere near AEW but when they announce him you're suddenly in favour of it and love it?

I won't accept the bet because I'm not super interested in it. I have no motivation to see you banned.

I'm not that smart but appreciate the compliment especially since earlier you said I'm not smart and Tony would be better off doing the polar opposite of what I say.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Why? What did Kross do?


......because he's a heel??


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it not hypocritical to say a guy is cancer and you don't want him anywhere near AEW but when they announce him you're suddenly in favour of it and love it?
> 
> I won't accept the bet because I'm not super interested in it. I have no motivation to see you banned.
> 
> I'm not that smart but appreciate the compliment especially since earlier you said I'm not smart and Tony would be better off doing the polar opposite of what I say.


_Sigh_

Again, show me where I said I love that C.M. Punk is in AEW? I can easily find five instances where I plainly stated that I’m not a fan of his, including recent ones. The bet is right there for the taking, Chip. You’re just too much of a coward to accept it because, unlike you, I can back up my statements. 

Come on. Take the bet.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Look what was written on CM Punk's shoe the other night.....










AEW loves their easter eggs, it's already done.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

elo said:


> Look what was written on CM Punk's shoe the other night.....
> 
> View attachment 106825
> 
> ...


Wow.. okay. If this goes on to be real. I will pay attention to every detail from here on out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

oh, its real

the AC on the shoe i mean

just never thought it meant adam cole


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just by the way

Don was celebrating the other night with a ‘yes’ chant


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Word is CF was written on his other shoe......now that would be a signing that would crush Vince McMahon after all the needless titles he has booked her to win.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kind of torn. If Adam Cole comes to AEW, that mean he won't be on Upupdowndown playing Uno. All good things must come to an end I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> I'm kind of torn. If Adam Cole comes to AEW, that mean he won't be on Upupdowndown playing Uno. All good things must come to an end I guess.


well, the YB did put in their bio

‘mark this bio, one day the YB will wrestler the New day and you will rejoice’

don’t think Austin Creed is not livid right now. And Kofi’s road wife just joined AEW

so they might play Uno someday again


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, the YB did put in their bio
> 
> ‘mark this bio, one day the YB will wrestler the New day and you will rejoice’
> 
> ...


If they can get even Creed and Kofi that would be a pretty solid get.. I don't know if Big E will leave anytime soon. Unless they squash him and don't give him a title reign.

Cesaro re-signed.. I'm assuming a long term deal.

Breeze also said he's in no rush to come to AEW. Imagine if they all come in as Da Party someday. It could be cool.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

He’ll be an excellent upper mid carder. The deeper this roster can get the better because I’m growing tired of having so many jobbers on every show. I mean, CM FUCKING PUNK is making his first dynamite appearance next week. It’ll draw big. And the card we’re getting? The card being put on to keep those new viewers? A joke tbh.

Could have him debut by making the save for Hangman next time the elite are beating down on him


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cole coming in and joining the Elite and being a barrier for Hangman to get to Omega makes so much sense and could be phenomenal tv

Really excited to see him come over whatever they have him do though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> He’ll be an excellent upper mid carder. The deeper this roster can get the better because I’m growing tired of having so many jobbers on every show. I mean, CM FUCKING PUNK is making his first dynamite appearance next week. It’ll draw big. And the card we’re getting? The card being put on to keep those new viewers? A joke tbh.
> 
> Could have him debut by making the save for Hangman next time the elite are beating down on him


*this week

cm punk is on Wed’s show mate


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I think Adam Cole should have stayed with WWE. AEW only has 3 hours of programming and will get buried on the roster. CM Punk, Omega, Jericho will get most of the air time. This will leave Adam Cole in mid card for years.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Cole is a good worker and good on the mic but he just looks so damn weak. No real loss for WWE really.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah the way he went out all but confirms it. Losing to a one armed man confirms the fuck off we don't want you rhetoric


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t think it’s confirmed yet. He could show up on RAW tonight. Big mistake if he does.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Cole is talented and will do well as part of the elite as an upper midcarder, he’s not main event quality though.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Makes me laugh to see people jumping in to slag off Adam Cole. He is so obviously, inarguably, an amazing wrestler. I've said it a hundred times before. If you don't enjoy Cole in the ring, then you're not a fan of wrestling and I really don't know what you even watch wrestling shows for.

Fine, if your preference is the huge sweaty slabs of meat like Brock, who chuck people about and only actually use 3 wrestling moves. Fine. That has it's place. But surely you can still see the the massive talent in guys like Cole, Gargano, Black and the dozens of others that you class as "midgets" because they're 4 inches shorter than your guy? lol

There's lots of room for all styles. Let's enjoy them all!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah the way he went out all but confirms it. Losing to a one armed man confirms the fuck off we don't want you rhetoric


*That Nick Khan interview buried NXT and would terrify me if I'm Adam Cole. I would have packed my shit up expeditiously.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> My argument isn't that you're a CM Punk fan though my argument is that peoples opinions quickly change once a guy becomes an AEW roster member.
> 
> In this thread for example many of the hardcores have spent many months shitting on Cole for being "the guy" WWE elected to take on AEW and how bad of a choice he is but now he becomes available and suddenly they're all for his signing and they like him. Same deal with Bray Wyatt as well, with Bray it was "Oh my god how shit is the WWE, no wonder they suck so bad with Bray fucking Wyatt in the main event" but now AEW is allegedly in talks with him and everyone wants him. It's just a little something something I find amusing.
> 
> As for getting you banned, as I said I'm not really interested in that. The only people I generally want banned are those who personally attack me because it annoys me. You haven't done that.


No need to rewrite history here dude. 

Most people who were shitting on Cole were shitting on him because he'd become stale as champ in NXT, wrestling the same handful of people over and over again, not because he was "the guy" WWE elected to take on AEW -- that's an argument I've literally never heard anyone make. The only other argument I've heard against Cole are body marks calling him a flippy vanilla midget.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That Nick Khan interview buried NXT and would terrify me if I'm Adam Cole. I would have packed my shit up expeditiously.*


I still am annoyed by that whole match. It had every 2 out of 3 falls cliche. I never for a second believed they wanted to destroy each other in the street fight. Though I give kyle all the credit in the world for that chair bump. And again they geeked cole big time! 

Like yes I've seen a one armed man beat someone in a wrestling match. Like Tom lawlor tapped out low ki with one arm but he bit hard on his wrestling tape to compensate. Hell even Austin theory beat swerve one armed more convincingly in a nothing match on nxt I only remember because he won with one arm.

I've always respected Cole's ability as a wrestler but I may just steal yamchas gimmick and stan him after the fuck you he got from Vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I still am annoyed by that whole match. It had every 2 out of 3 falls cliche. I never for a second believed they wanted to destroy each other in the street fight. Though I give kyle all the credit in the world for that chair bump. And again they geeked cole big time!
> 
> Like yes I've seen a one armed man beat someone in a wrestling match. Like Tom lawlor tapped out low ki with one arm but he bit hard on his wrestling tape to compensate. Hell even Austin theory beat swerve one armed more convincingly in a nothing match on nxt I only remember because he won with one arm.
> 
> I've always respected Cole's ability as a wrestler but I may just steal yamchas gimmick and stan him after the fuck you he got from Vince


*Well, I will blame Triple H for the execution of that since it happened on his territory. To add another example of a one-armed man winning an ass kicking contest: Cena versus Sandow in 2014. Also a burial.*


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

if cole is staying with wwe in no way should he want to be in that shit hole known as raw


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Adam Cole is a great worker of psychology & storytelling, this guy once hit a referee then immediately went for a pin 

Character wise, Cole is a great heel.

Wrestling wise I find him overrated, his matches in NXT over the past year or so, have just been so over booked and filled with finisher spam.

Plus he’s in the worst conditioning of his career.

AEW would never pass up on Adam Cole though, especially as Britt Baker is there; however if he continues like he has been doing, then I don’t see him as an exciting signing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That Nick Khan interview buried NXT and would terrify me if I'm Adam Cole. I would have packed my shit up expeditiously.*


Agreed and fuckin lol, great use of expeditiously that got an audible laugh out of me.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Entire forum is obviously not literal but I don't remember many putting him over and defending him when he was regularly shit on over here. Lots of people saying a brand featuring Adam Cole on top could never overcome AEW and that Cole was overrated and shitty.
> 
> As for finding a post of you saying that, I think I already proved you change with the wind in the CM Punk thread where I quoted 5 people all saying Punk sucks until he signed with the Dub. I'll take your word on this one though.
> 
> With AEW signing guys, they currently have 109 active wrestlers for 3 hours of TV a week. For comparison, WCW in 1998 had 105 active wrestlers under contract for Nitro (2 hours), Thunder (2 hours), WCW Pro (1 hour), WCW Saturday Night (1 hour) and WCW Worldwide (1 hour) (7 hours a week total)


I do agree with your point about the talent they have. I've always been a big fan of Cole. And like I'll say and repeat again if you have 109 active wrestlers for 3 hours of weekly TV. Plus Cole. You sign Cole, but you get rid of the shit. I don't need to name names again. But we both know who to cut and who to bring in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cole can debut whenever he wants can't he?

In fact, he could have debuted on Dynamite weeks ago thanks to his contract issue. But chose to respect NXT until the end of this weekend.

Could even get him this week. But I think they'll let Punk get settled in first.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I liked Adam Cole in NXT, and he was over as balls. Do I think AEW need Cole? No, not really, but if he’s mates with the Elite and slamming Britt Baker, then he’s a shoe in.

The concerns for a bloated roster, the scapegoat for WWE fans right now, are relevant I’m afraid to say. With Cole, Rotunda and Bryan on the horizon - doubt we’ll have any time for Scorpio Sky and his awful HEEL act.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They might do Elite is banned from ringside for AEW title match at AO and Adam Cole could be a surprise debut to help Omega and officially re join Elite on Dynamite.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> They might do Elite is banned from ringside for AEW title match at AO and Adam Cole could be a surprise debut to help Omega and officially re join Elite on Dynamite.


What about 3 month no compete clause?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> What about 3 month no compete clause?


I don’t think there’s a non-complete clause for expired contracts. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> What about 3 month no compete clause?


i dont think that applies to him since he's working on essentially and handshake agreement as of now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> What about 3 month no compete clause?


His contract ran out ages ago. He agreed to finish Takeover and that was it out of respect.

No competes are only for those who are released or ask for one. His contract expired and he fulfilled it to its last day.

He literally could have walked down the ramp at Dynamite weeks ago if he wanted to.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Here's what we need to remember. Cody and Jericho have been two of the staples since Dynamite begun. They are now passing the baton, (not in the way of changing the guard to younger talent). But in that, you don't have to rely too much on Cody and Jericho anymore. As Punk, Bryan, Cole and Wyatt are basically saying - "Don't worry, we'll take care of this".

Cole won't get lost in the shuffle at all, because we are at the end of the first incarnation of AEW, where Cody and Jericho are carrying a lot of it. I'm not saying they will be gone forever. They will be back, and will play a significant role.

But with Cody's new baby and his new show, as well as Jericho taking time off, I wouldn't worry about Cole being lost in the shuffle. As they will plug huge gaps. Trust me, if you have watched AEW since day one, you may not realise it yet, but it's going to feel very different without Cody and Jericho. It already feels weird without Cody now, and when he took time off last year too.

This new quartet of Punk, Bryan, Cole and Wyatt will make you forget about that. They will hold the fort down now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It looked like Cole would have to be nuked in order to be able to pin him but then this happened, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


>


supposedly CF on the other shoe


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> What about 3 month no compete clause?


Along with everything else people have said, Malakai Black mentioned they forgot to up his non-compete from 30 to 90 days when he moved to the main roster, which is how he was able to debut when he did. So NXT talent only have a 30 day non-compete, regardless of whether there is or isn't a non-compete clause if your contract simply expires, his contract expired in July so he should be good to go at this point regardless.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> What about 3 month no compete clause?


That's not applicable when it expires.. no?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> supposedly CF on the other shoe


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


>


just so


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just so


In all honesty, it's most likely "Always Chicago" and "Chicago Forever" - but hey, what's wrestling without speculation?


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

If they want Adam Cole to make an impact. Debut him this Wednesday on dynamite. Just a few days after him appearing on NXT.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I haven't followed Adam Cole much (I don't watch WWE or NXT except for rare occasions), but it seems like it might make sense for him to come in aligned with Hangman? Page needs some backup, especially now that he's told the Dark Order not to help him out anymore.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I had no idea he was on a pay per appearance and his contract expired. Thanks guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> In all honesty, it's most likely "Always Chicago" and "Chicago Forever" - but hey, what's wrestling without speculation?


lol - you never know


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Made me laugh


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> I don’t think there’s a non-complete clause for expired contracts. I could be wrong, though.


No, you´re right. His contract ran out, so he´s free to go wherever he wants. -Same thing Moxley did.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 106845
> 
> 
> Made me laugh


We get it, dude. You aren’t a fan of wrestling anymore and you’re bored by it. But for someone who “might watch a clip on YouTube” or doesn’t watch at all, you sure spend a lot of time on a wrestling forum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 106845
> 
> 
> Made me laugh


live look at future NXT 'wrestlers' laughing with you


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> My argument isn't that you're a CM Punk fan though my argument is that peoples opinions quickly change once a guy becomes an AEW roster member.
> 
> In this thread for example many of the hardcores have spent many months shitting on Cole for being "the guy" WWE elected to take on AEW and how bad of a choice he is but now he becomes available and suddenly they're all for his signing and they like him. Same deal with Bray Wyatt as well, with Bray it was "Oh my god how shit is the WWE, no wonder they suck so bad with Bray fucking Wyatt in the main event" but now AEW is allegedly in talks with him and everyone wants him. It's just a little something something I find amusing.
> 
> As for getting you banned, as I said I'm not really interested in that. The only people I generally want banned are those who personally attack me because it annoys me. You haven't done that.


Can’t we be glad to be acquiring someone with built-in fans coming to sew up the upper midcard scenes? Bray and Adam Cole, along with Malakai Black, Pac, Miro, Cody, etc make for a stacked upper midcard scene with lots of faces that can easily be bumped into the main event picture.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This entire forum was shitting on Adam Cole when he was the top guy for NXT going against AEW every week. Now we're all pumped up for him?
> 
> AEW might want to chill on the signings...


 Cole makes sense considering his background with the Elite/Bullet Club. Fits in seamlessly once Hangman is back on the picture.

You can never have enough talent.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned here earlier, but Cole used the 'lockjaw' on O'Reilly last night in their set of matches. He held it on for about 5-10 seconds, then put the kendo stick in his mouth, but he did use the move. Just a nod to Britt, or a nod to AEW?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Although it makes historically logical sense to put him together with Adam Page to fight The Elite, he'd be better off as a singles guy. They could team together and have Cole turn on Page, aligning with The Elite. Although it would put him in a group, it would also keep him solo that way as well.

And before someone asks, or points out any opinions I have had of Adam Cole... they still exist. They guy is a great wrestler, although at times a little too robotic with his move-sets , but you're always going to get a good match out of him. I also said that he's not a WrestleMania main-event guy either. I just couldn't see him walking out among 50,000+ people, down the long ramp and into the ring for THE match of the night. I still believe that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Garty said:


> Although it makes historically logical sense to put him together with Adam Page to fight The Elite, he'd be better off as a singles guy. They could team together and have Cole turn on Page, aligning with The Elite. Although it would put him in a group, it would also keep him solo that way as well.
> 
> And before someone asks, or points out any opinions I have had of Adam Cole... they still exist. They guy is a great wrestler, although at times a little too robotic with his move-sets , but you're always going to get a good match out of him. I also said that he's not a WrestleMania main-event guy either. I just couldn't see him walking out among 50,000+ people, down the long ramp and into the ring for THE match of the night. I still believe that.


AEW for the most part does not treat us like idiots. It would need to make sense for cole to team with Kenny. If you remember Kenny excommunicated cole from the elite in 2016


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Next level for cole imo isnt wwe main roster imo as he will be side swiped.. aew main roster is next place to be if he really can swim with the big boys


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

But I still believe that there are guys in aew who will better off wwe as their sttyles fits in wwe midcard..


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> AEW for the most part does not treat us like idiots. It would need to make sense for cole to team with Kenny. If you remember Kenny excommunicated cole from the elite in 2016


I think you're agreeing with me here  but yes, you're correct. He can join The Elite after he takes out Page for the swerve... which in of itself, we all know, would not be a swerve.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not sure of all involved, but Tama Tonga looks like the spokesman. *


😂 Jay White is the Leader of Bullet Club! Nobody gives a shit about Tama Tonga or Loa.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well if he is staying with WWE, which I hope he doesn’t, RAW needs him more, so we might know tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It wouldn't make sense for Hangman to tell DO that he needs be alone and do things for himself just to have him pair up with Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> 😂 Jay White is the Leader of Bullet Club! Nobody gives a shit about Tama Tonga or Loa.


*So? Tama Tonga is clearly the loudest on Twitter. I said spokesperson, not leader.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't watch much AEW so I don't follow the storylines but if Cole ends up going there obviously I'll be on board. All I know for sure is that Cole won't be aligned with Omega. Those two will absolutely feud if Cole does sign.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Odd that Balor has been pushed better than cole, I'm not high on cole personally due to his spamming of finishers and big spots in nxt matches but he at least has some charisma and can talk on the mic where as Balor is just bland.

Admittedly a cole/punk feud would intrigue me to see happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't watch much AEW so I don't follow the storylines but if Cole ends up going there obviously I'll be on board. All I know for sure is that Cole won't be aligned with Omega. Those two will absolutely feud if Cole does sign.


*It makes sense for what's going on right now with the Bullet Club vs Elite feud on New Japan and Impact.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Update:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429905544052101120*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that confirms it. So Adam Cole is now in AEW lol, Jesus WWE just letting their entire future walk out the door. I’m not a big Adam Cole fan but gotta admit that he fits into AEW perfectly given his style and his friends + Britt Baker all being there. Probably one of the easiest choices of his career.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam Cole is live on Twitch playing Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword right now, so he's definitely not Raw bound this week


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh well at least he doesn't have to stink up the new NXT.


Nah, you got it the other way around, dude. 

Adam Cole was actually one of the best highlights on NXT, and the revamped version of the show going forward will be garbage. 

Even NXT’s fanbase believe that to be true.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Man, I'd love to see Adam Cole in AEW. When these guys are with WWE, I feel like we are given a watered down, diluted version of who they really are, due to WWE's excessively scripted programming. 

But due to AEW's unscripted promos, and their edgier programming, these guys are given the opportunity to showcase their unique personalities.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Still struggle to see Cole in an NXT like main event role in AEW and don't personally view him as a main event guy in a national promotion, even though I like him. On the heel side, I'd be pushing Omega, MJF, Malakai and Miro ahead of him. I personally prefer a heel PAC too, but PAC is more face-ish at the moment feuding with Andrade. If by chance Cole arrived as a babyface, then you'll have Moxley, Hangman, Punk, Danielson and Darby ahead of him.

He could have fun feuds with a lot of guys in AEW. Jungle Boy springs to mind, plus Sammy G.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, you got it the other way around, dude.
> 
> Adam Cole was actually one of the best highlights on NXT, and the revamped version of the show going forward will be garbage.
> 
> Even NXT’s fanbase believe that to be true.


I didn't like him so makes NXT is much more entertaining without him now for me.

Also you can't really say it'll be trash when you haven't even seen an episode of it yet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I didn't like him so makes NXT is much more entertaining without him now for me.
> 
> Also you can't really say it'll be trash when you haven't even seen an episode of it yet.


Oh, it'll be a downgrade compared to NXT in previous years.

I really don't need to see it yet to know that the revamped era will suck, especially without someone like Adam Cole around.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Why? What did Kross do?


By the looks of his attire on raw.

Something very very bad


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it'll be a downgrade compared to NXT in previous years.
> 
> I really don't need to see it yet to know that the revamped era will suck, especially without someone like Adam Cole around.


Maybe it'll be a downgrade for you and that's fine, but as a guy who doesn't care about guys like Cole, Gargano, O'Reilly and Ciampa, this new NXT interests me a lot.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From Fightful/SRS:

Adam Cole is not appearing on Dynamite or Rampage this week because his contract expires on August 27th. WWE is also offering a new contract to him this week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck I wish the AEW roster would stop being marks and spoiling shit before it happens.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck I wish the AEW roster would stop being marks and spoiling shit before it happens.


Outside of Punk, it’s never happened.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

3venflow said:


> From Fightful/SRS:
> 
> Adam Cole is not appearing on Dynamite or Rampage this week because his contract expires on August 27th. WWE is also offering a new contract to him this week.


This was just posted on PWInsider:

_WWE sources have confirmed that Adam Cole has departed the company.

It is not a case of Cole having signed a new deal for the main roster and being hidden until his debut. If he comes to terms with WWE at a later time, obviously he could return but as of this writing, Cole is 100% a free agent.

Now, could Cole be AEW-bound? That is certainly a possibility but if so, AEW is going to play coy and hide that until they are ready to debut him._

*EDIT: as it has been verified and corrected in online news reports, Adam Cole's short-term contract will expire this Friday. He is not free and clear until Saturday.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New report says WWE's short term contract with Cole doesn't expire until August 27th, so we won't see him on Dynamite or the taped Rampage.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see him acting like a clown on BTE with the other dumb asses, then be lost in the shuffle on this bloated roster. At least in WWE he stands out, in AEW he's just gonna be another guy with a roster full of people whos bigger stars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Can't wait to see him acting like a clown on BTE with the other dumb asses, then be lost in the shuffle on this bloated roster. *At least in WWE he stands out, in AEW he's just gonna be another guy with a roster full of people whos bigger stars.*


think about it for a bit - we’re living in an era where this is true

AEWs roster is bonkers and Bryan is still coming


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> think about it for a bit - we’re living in an era where this is true
> 
> AEWs roster is bonkers and Bryan is still coming


What a difference a couple of years makes.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm very mixed on Adam Cole, but objectively it's a good signing. AEW's roster is getting crazy. So many stars and potential stars filling the roster, and we're gonna get so many anticipated and fresh feuds/matches. I'm hyped.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting timing. Maybe Cole is staying in the Fed?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430624782790402056


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Interesting timing. Maybe Cole is staying in the Fed?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430624782790402056


If he stays, silly move…😆


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Interesting timing. Maybe Cole is staying in the Fed?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430624782790402056


Doubt they'd put this out if he weren't going to sign. Oh well


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This was filmed weeks ago


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Maybe it'll be a downgrade for you and that's fine, but as a guy who doesn't care about guys like Cole, Gargano, O'Reilly and Ciampa, this new NXT interests me a lot.


Feel free to insert the Vince McMahon google-y eyes gif here…


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

He's keeping his twitch channel, he didn't resign with WWE, unless you honestly think Vince made an exception for Cole. That video was likely recorded weeks ago.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If he debuts it will be at All Out. He´s not big enough for TNT to be arsed about it, but he´s a nice bonus for the people that buy the PPV. Since he seemingly has a past with Matt Hardy, I think it´s time they give it a last try to salvage the HFO. Bring in Adam Cole as the big signing, kick out Private Party and run with Hardy, Cole, The Butcher&The Blade.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Here’s a question for the forum: Adam Cole reportedly is a huge fan of Triple-H and Shawn Michaels, and I’m guessing the respect is mutual. If you are either Trips or Shawn, what would you advise Adam to do: re-sign with the WWE and take his shot on the main roster OR run as fast as he can to AEW?


----------

